# Fuck! Don't let Riseup die!!!



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Sep 5, 2016)

::arrgh::!!!  https://riseup.net/donate

I'm guessing StP has a lot of Riseup users, all of which received the email I pasted below. 

This radical non-profit is in danger of shutting down within a month. They are asking for folks to donate as little as $1 to keep the servers up. Spread the word, please. 
https://riseup.net/donate
*The news is not good*
------------------------------------------------

We hate to be bad news birds, but we need to tell you that Riseup will run out of money next month. We had a number of unexpected hardware failures, lower-than-expected regular donations, and a record year of new Riseup users which puts more financial pressure on us than ever before.

We need your help to keep things going this year, so we are starting a campaign to ask Riseup users to give us just one dollar!

Can you give us a dollar? There are a lot of easy ways to do it: https://riseup.net/donate

Is it really worth giving just a dollar?
------------------------------------------------

Yes! It might seem inconsequential, but if you and every Riseup user gave us just one dollar, that would fix our current financial problem.

Riseup is now delivering over a million messages a day, but we need your help if the messages are to keep flowing. You know the importance of alternative infrastructure. You know the importance of communications systems that put people before personal tracking and corporate profiteering. We *need* at least 5% of our users donating monthly to be sustainable. Can you become a monthly donor?

Spread the word
------------------------------------------------

Are you friends with a carrier pigeon? Do you know morse code? Are you skilled in building signal fires? Help us spread the word about this campaign with your community. You can even use the internet, that might work too.

Not everyone can afford a dollar to donate. We provide services to so many people and social movements around the world, many in places where even one dollar is a lot of money. If you can give us one dollar, maybe you can cover one other person by giving two?

In Europe it is now easy to give to Riseup with a simple bank transfer! Tell your friends that it is finally easy.

Thanks!
------------------------------------------------

Really! Truly! Thanks for all that you do, day in and day out, on our long march toward making the world a better place. If you can, help us continue our work, too. That would be excellent. https://riseup.net/donate


----------



## MilkaNoobie (Sep 5, 2016)

Never heard of it


----------



## Mankini (Sep 5, 2016)

I love them Theyre awesome.


----------



## Mankini (Sep 5, 2016)

MilkaNoobie said:


> Never heard of it




Its email for radicals: Gmail; Yahoo; Sharpmail; Hotmail....all are fully infiltrated by automated data miners. Plus they cooperate with the pigs/NSA/etc at all times. Standard email providers are the dregs of society. They have lobbyists in DC to ensure constant USG $$ and favors.

Ref: Total Information Awareness.


----------



## MilkaNoobie (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks!... Screw Google ...would help but still owe Matt


----------



## Tude (Sep 5, 2016)

Interesting - I've never heard of it either. Shall tell the bf - this is right up his ally way of thinking.  Thanks!


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Sep 5, 2016)

voodoochile76 said:


> I love them Theyre awesome.



Yeah. I will weep uncontrollably if we all lose this.



voodoochile76 said:


> Its email for radicals



They also host all sorts of rad email lists, an encrypted chat utility, VPN, and are generally a great source for folks who want to learn to become more anonymous online.


----------



## Mankini (Sep 5, 2016)

MilkaNoobie said:


> Thanks!... Screw Google ...would help but still owe Matt




http://www.wired.com/2015/07/google-facebook-amazon-lobbying/


----------



## creature (Sep 6, 2016)

Damn.. was just thinking of RiseUp! this morning!!!

Thanks for the news!!


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm living pretty meager these days, but sent a little cash to keep StP alive. Will totally make a few bucks to send toward this. If I lost StP _and_ Riseup, I'd pretty much give up being online. Resist, Revolt, Rise the Fuck up!


----------



## creature (Sep 6, 2016)

never used riseup, but know a bunch of good people who do.

was thinking this morning i should start..

since you spread the word, whatever comes from it is your doing.

i bet they do ok, though..

dun worry..


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 6, 2016)

voodoochile76 said:


> Its email for radicals: Gmail; Yahoo; Sharpmail; Hotmail....all are fully infiltrated by automated data miners. Plus they cooperate with the pigs/NSA/etc at all times. Standard email providers are the dregs of society. They have lobbyists in DC to ensure constant USG $$ and favors.
> 
> Ref: Total Information Awareness.



that's actually not true. google has consistently fought against every bill that would allow the government to spy on their email accounts. google isn't perfect, but i don't believe they're in the pocket of the nsa/gov... not yet at least.



voodoochile76 said:


> http://www.wired.com/2015/07/google-facebook-amazon-lobbying/



that's a pretty poor reference if you actually read the article. the article basically says 'google spent 5 million on lobbying', most of which was against our fucked up patent system.

again, im not like 'ra ra google!' or anything, but i also believe that not ever corporation is necessarily evil, and i also believe in citing facts over conjecture.

but anyways, yes, people should help out riseup.net with money. they're basically the only email provider that you're _guaranteed _to have actively fighting for your privacy.


----------



## Mankini (Sep 6, 2016)

Matt Derrick said:


> that's actually not true. google has consistently fought against every bill that would allow the government to spy on their email accounts. google isn't perfect, but i don't believe they're in the pocket of the nsa/gov... not yet at least.
> that's a pretty poor reference if you actually read the article. the article basically says 'google spent 5 million on lobbying', most of which was against our fucked up patent system...'
> 
> _*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XKeyscore*_
> ...


----------



## MilkaNoobie (Sep 6, 2016)

My issue with Google is how they are toying with "what's trending" to influence the Election


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 7, 2016)

i haven't had time to read all of that, but you're quoting them far out of context. again, i'm not a google fan boy, but i also believe in the facts, no matter what side they end up proving right/wrong.

also, off topic, create a thread if you want to debate this.



MilkaNoobie said:


> My issue with Google is how they are toying with "what's trending" to influence the Election



you're going to have to be waaaay more specific. and in a different thread.


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Oct 20, 2016)

Crisis averted!
----------------------------------------------------------

Thanks again to all the people who contributed in September in response to our urgent appeal. Your generous response was overwhelming and inspiring.

Many people grew alarmed after reading our last newsletter, and wrote us to ask how serious our situation actually is. Yes, our financial situation has been dire. It is also true that Riseup has weathered lightning strikes, melting computers, internal conflict, illness, national borders, and a car crash. We cannot confirm the alien abduction. Riseup is a quixotic project: the thing we do is persevere, against all reason.

Somehow it works, but this is not a sustainable way to operate. What would it look like if Riseup was run properly? Help tickets would be answered in a timely manner, our services would be more reliable and more secure, and you would not need a different account for each different service. Most importantly, Riseup would be more accountable and more responsive to the needs of the communities we seek to serve. Although your generous support has averted our current crisis, Riseup does not yet generate the donations or the volunteer labor needed for Riseup to thrive.

This means we are going to keep asking for your support! If you missed out, it is never too late to donate. Please visit https://riseup.net/en/donate


----------



## paiche (Aug 7, 2017)

So glad to learn about this resource!


----------



## MamaSow (Sep 6, 2017)

Found Rise Up this morning while searching down the creator of the Love Yourself Zine in the STP Library. And then I discovered they offer email services etc etc .... and then I came back to STP to give a shoutout to anyone who might be able to offer me a referral to get a Riseup Red account and I found this thread.

So, I just donated ... cuz YES.

Now, anyone able to offer me a referral code to get my own account? I'd be ever so grateful.


----------

